# Should a 1 month old plant be this short?



## its_pink (Apr 2, 2021)

This is my first grow and I've been watering it every two days with general hydroponics flora series with cal/mag added to it, but it seems a bit small for one month old. Am I doing something wrong, or is this normal?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Yep
Are you feeding it,


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

How many hrs a day is it under light, what type of lights etc...............?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Switch to a larger pot if you have not just done that yet


----------



## its_pink (Apr 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Switch to a larger pot if you have not just done that yet


I moved it into a larger pot almost two weeks ago but I've got a 5-gallon fabric pot that I could switch it to if necessary. The light is a 600W LED light with 132W of actual power and it sits about 20" above the top of the plant. It's been on 18 hours of light since I started and I've been feeding it with a mix of GH FloraGro, FloraMicro, and FloraBloom as instructed on the label. I've also added cal/mag because a few bottom leaves were burning at one point.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

its_pink said:


> I moved it into a larger pot almost two weeks ago but I've got a 5-gallon fabric pot that I could switch it to if necessary. The light is a 600W LED light with 132W of actual power and it sits about 20" above the top of the plant. It's been on 18 hours of light since I started and I've been feeding it with a mix of GH FloraGro, FloraMicro, and FloraBloom as instructed on the label. I've also added cal/mag because a few bottom leaves were burning at one point.


Everything sounds on point there, the Bloom is a very small amount right (it should increase quite a bit once you flip into flower.
The plants size will approx tripple in the height it is now in flower . I veg my plants 3-4 months and they are monsters 7ft tall.
depending on the height of your area you can keep in veg for a few more weeks or months.
Plant looks fine , if the leaves get to crowded defoliate the plant abit to allow more light into it.

Sounds like you are on the way to becoming a master grower. Keep it up.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Oh and wait a while to re-pot if you just did so a few weeks (give it time for the roots to grow out again.
If you are wanting larger plant with larger yields then trans  again into the fabric bags,
Fabric bags are a good way to grow


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 2, 2021)

sounds like you are using the Lucas Formula with the GH nutes

my opinion is your plant is just the size it needs to be

keep up the nute regimen and you will have a nice harvest

will you be using Kool Bloom during flower?

do you know what strandivars your plants are?


----------



## its_pink (Apr 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> sounds like you are using the Lucas Formula with the GH nutes
> 
> my opinion is your plant is just the size it needs to be
> 
> ...


I don’t have any kool bloom as of right now, but if you think it’s worth buying I’ll definitely look into it. Right now I’m working with GH FloraGro, FloraBloom, and FloraMicro, with some Botanicare cal-mag plus. This plant is a northern light strain from victory seeds. I’m also growing OG Kush seeds that came free with my order from SeedSupreme but those are just seedlings right now.


----------



## its_pink (Apr 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Everything sounds on point there, the Bloom is a very small amount right (it should increase quite a bit once you flip into flower.
> The plants size will approx tripple in the height it is now in flower . I veg my plants 3-4 months and they are monsters 7ft tall.
> depending on the height of your area you can keep in veg for a few more weeks or months.
> Plant looks fine , if the leaves get to crowded defoliate the plant abit to allow more light into it.
> ...


The pic below is what I’m using for reference in my watering mix that I use every other day. Up until now I’ve been using mild vegetative (ratio 1-1-1 gro, micro, and bloom). I thought about switching to aggressive vegetative with the 3-2-1 ratio, but I’m trying not to over-fertilize the plant. Would you recommend sticking with the general purpose or using the aggressive mix?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

When growing in soil Using GH products I have followed this chart  Last two weeks only water .


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2021)

Some plants are slow growers.  If the plant is healthy it is fine.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 2, 2021)

Short people LOL


----------



## pute (Apr 2, 2021)

That's not funny ..... old focker


----------



## Sir Bud A Lot (Apr 3, 2021)

Are you sure it's not a dwarf cannabis plant because they grow short


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 3, 2021)

Some plants just do that and some do that if they are in small pots and the Tap root can go deep enough.


----------



## BigJer (Apr 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Everything sounds on point there, the Bloom is a very small amount right (it should increase quite a bit once you flip into flower.
> The plants size will approx triple in the height it is now in flower . I veg my plants 3-4 months and they are monsters 7ft tall.
> depending on the height of your area you can keep in veg for a few more weeks or months.
> Plant looks fine , if the leaves get to crowded defoliate the plant abit to allow more light into it.
> ...


I always wondered about a longer vegetation. I think the plant height works hand in hand with the strain and pot size. I'm growing Columbia Gold  and after topping and trimming for 9 weeks now, those plants are starting to push 2 foot tall now. But I have a handful that look like little bushes, full of branches and leaves, just small.


----------

